
Interactive ML Analytics with Google's Facets Dive and Scikit-Learn - Radim
https://rare-technologies.com/interactive-confusion-matrix-python/
======
igravious
This is (2017), specifically 2017-10-28. Also, it's Part 1 of 2. Part 2 of 2
is here: [https://rare-technologies.com/sharing-facets-dive-
visualizat...](https://rare-technologies.com/sharing-facets-dive-
visualizations/) and is also (2017), specifically 2017-11-11.

~~~
jhncls
It's a fascinating world where an explanation of barely two months old is in
need of a date hint.

